# Ammonia not dropping!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Alright, so my tank is now well into it's 5th week of a fishless cycle.

Ammonia has been at about 2-1.5ppm for a week (with out me dosing any) and Nitrites have been at 1ppm for the same. 

Before that, (for about 2.5 weeks) I had been dosing the tank a small amount to bring it up to 4ppm, then the next day it would be at 2-1.5ppm with Nitrites at 1ppm. The day after I would dose a little to bring it back up, and 24 hours later it would be back at 2-1.5ppm.

So, essentially, the tank has been stuck at 1.5-2ppm ammonia and 1ppm Nitrite for 3 weeks now. And it's not dropping. I followed the sticky instructions on the fishless cycle, and it's stuck. (I have NOT added any amonia in about 5-6 days now, since the tank gets stuck after eating about 2ppm anyway.) The Nitrates peaked at 5ppm about 2.5 weeks into the cycle and have since dropped to 1ppm. Nitrates are always at about 10ppm because I have to use Nitrazorb. At about 2 - 2.5 weeks into the cycle the Nitrates peaked at around 30ppm and are back down to 10ppm. So, both the Nitrites and Nitrates have peaked and dropped....(Nitrazorb ate the excess Nitrates after it peaked)... but the ammonia is stuck and so are the Nitrites. So very, very frustrated! (Can't start the 36g cycling until the 10g is down. Can't take the 10g down until everyone is moved into the 20g. Can't move everyone into the 20g until if finishes cycling!!!)

Do I empty it and start again? Or do I just continue to not dose the ammonia and wait?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd say just stop the ammonia dosing and wait. You don't have any fish in it, so you're not in any danger of losing any fish.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. That's what I thought - just wait. It's so frustrating though! I mean, drop already!!!! (With my luck, after the ammonia drops I'll probably have to wait weeks for the Nitrite to finally disappear. By then, when I dose the tank - to be sure it's ready - to 4ppm ammonia, 24 hours later it'll probably still be at 4ppm because it's got to start over since it took so long for the rest of the ammonia and Nitrites to drop!!) *Scream!


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

so i take it this is a new tank? do you have gravel in it? make sure there is something in the tank for bacteria to build on such as gravel, or a bio wheel, or a bio ball. then i would buy bacteria starter and add that to the tank.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought - just wait. It's so frustrating though! I mean, drop already!!!! (With my luck, after the ammonia drops I'll probably have to wait weeks for the Nitrite to finally disappear. By then, when I dose the tank - to be sure it's ready - to 4ppm ammonia, 24 hours later it'll probably still be at 4ppm because it's got to start over since it took so long for the rest of the ammonia and Nitrites to drop!!) *Scream!


it took my 55 gal 2 days to have perfect levels and has had healthy fish in it for over a week now. I attribute that to my emperor filter with a bio wheel. if you really want to speed up the process look into a filter with a bio wheel on it. should do well after that.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's got gravel and decorations it it, so there's lots of stuff for bacteria to grow on. Just taking a long time I guess....


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You could try getting a filter squeezing from an established tank, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I can do that with the media from the 10g.... what do I do? Squeeze the water out into the cycling filter? (I can't actually use the old media as it's a different size and I still need it for the other tank, but I can squeeze it out for sure!!)


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Just take a sponge/filter cartridge from a seasoned tank, and squeeze/scrape it into the new tank. You'll seed it with a bunch of beneficial bacteria.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks large! I'll do that tomorrow after work! (Tank lights are off for the night and everyone is resting. Don't want to un-plug filter at the moment.) I'll squeeze/scrape the sponge, carbon and the bio-max!!


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

What filter and media do you have running in the tank?

Another answer...your tank may be cursed


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rohkey..... Rohkey who?? LOL! JK! 

Welcome back!!

In response, I have an Aquaclear30 (sponge, carbon, biomax) as well as a TetraWhisper 10 (for the Nitrazorb). 

And yes, I am starting to think my tanks just _may_ be cursed!!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Rohkey..... Rohkey who?? LOL! JK!
> 
> Welcome back!!
> 
> ...


Did you happen to find a tiki on the beach?

YouTube - ‪Scrubs J.D. and Turk Get Brady Bunch Tiki Necklaces‬‏


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would recommend you remove the nitrazorb. Use of any type of chemical filtration is not good during a cycle. I think that is the nitrazorb removing what ammonia it can and nothing else. IMO, it is screwing your cycle up. Remove it, dose it, test it, and wait. Repeat the last 3 daily.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Oooh, didn't realize you were using nitrasorb. That'll definitely screw up your cycle.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I would recommend you remove the nitrazorb. Use of any type of chemical filtration is not good during a cycle. I think that is the nitrazorb removing what ammonia it can and nothing else. IMO, it is screwing your cycle up. Remove it, dose it, test it, and wait. Repeat the last 3 daily.


Yeah I was going to say something along these lines.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

On a side note, @Scuff - you became a moderator? Sweetness!


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

You could also go buy a couple cheap fish and drop them in and leave them if they die so the bacteria can build up.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

joevw007 said:


> You could also go buy a couple cheap fish and drop them in and leave them if they die so the bacteria can build up.


*td


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

joevw007 said:


> You could also go buy a couple cheap fish and drop them in and leave them if they die so the bacteria can build up.


Okay Joe, I have to ask what you are thinking here? When fish die, they start giving off ammonia. If holly is already putting ammonia in the tank, what you're saying is already being done...essentially.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

ARGH! The website and the store people said it shouldn't affect the cycle! Lies! Web of lies! Lol. 

Alright. Taking it out. (Do you think if I keep it in a baggie in the fridge - to keep it fresh - I can put it back in after the cycle? It's expensive and it's new, so I'd like to use it again if I can.)

When I set up the 36g I will have to run it for a few days at the beginning of the cycle with the Nitrazorb to bring down the tap water Nitrate levels - 80ppm from tap - and then I will take it out for the rest of the cycle. (At 80ppm it's almost off the test chart, so I'd like to lower it. It takes 1 or 2 days to bring it down to 10-20ppm, then I'll take it out. Since I won't be adding any new water during the cycle, it should stay low until the Nitrate spike at the end. Then, I'll put the Nitrazorb back in for a day or so before adding fish.)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I took the Nitrazorb out last night, then today dosed the tank.

After 2 or 3 hours I got a reading of 3.5-4ppm ammonia, 1ppm Nitrite and about 7.5 ppm Nitrate. So, we'll see how it is tomorrow.

Also, I did a double initial dose of the Excell the first day, then the next day just the initial dose and then the last two days have been the "up-keep" doses that the bottle listed. Haven't noticed any of the grey fuzz turning colour or disappearing yet....


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

After dosing the tank last night, today's readings are: 1ppm Ammonia, 1ppm Nitrite and 7.5ppm Nitrate.

The only thing that has improved is the Ammonia. (Usually it gets stuck at 1.5ppm). So, we'll see how things go from here. I may add an air stone to the tank - better aeration = healthier and faster growing bacteria. 

I shall dose the tank again, as per jrman's instructions, and test again tomorrow. I will also do another filter media squeezing from my 10g tomorrow when I clean it. (It's filter cleaning day for the 10g tomorrow, so I may dump some of the gunk from that filter into the 20g tank too.)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like things are improving. Your nitrites shouldn't drop until your ammonia is near zero or your bacteria population gets a boost.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, did a 90% WC last night.... filter media was junked up and water was filthy with all that floating crap!

Looks much better! Ammonia is reading .50ppm, so I'll dose it tonight with 1.5tsp ammonia to get it back to 4ppm, and we'll start again. Hopefully it will go faster since it was already partly done before. NitrItes were at .05-.10ppm and NitrAtes are at 20ppm (from our tap the are 80ppm, so I'll take 20ppm!!)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tank is at 4ppm ammonia after 24 hours, and nitrItes and nitrAtes are the same as they were yesterday. Guess it's starting over. That's ok, at least this time it should go faster since I don't have the Nitrazorb in it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So............ checked stats last night.... ammonia was down to 1ppm. Did NOT dose again, and today it's at 4ppm.... lol. I give up, hahahah!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Checked params tonight: Ammonia STILL 4ppm, NitrItes still .20ppm but NitrAtes shot way up to 40-80ppm..... which doesn't makes sense.... doesn't the ammonia have to go down and the Nitrites go up before the nitrates shoot way up?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Wait for the ammonia to go down, then do a water change? Hopefully your tank will be cycled then. :3


----------

